# Numb Klonopin Question, yet again



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

I just started on the .25 of the withdrawel process. I'm already having some withdrawel symptoms, just curious, is seizure possible since i was only at 1mg for around 2 months, i've heard seizure is only a possible part of the withdrawel process if u've been on a high dose for a very long time, i have one more week of .25 then i'm off it for good, what are our thoughts??


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

PS. i have a whole bottle of lorazepam 1mg, do u think if i'm having a lot of problems with withdrawel that may help???


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Can i ask are you swiching from one benzo to another permanetly or too help you taper off .... i mean if your gonna use one benzo klonopin is ten times better in my opinion


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm not going from one to another, just so i can taper off, i'm not gonna be on any soon. The klonopin works, but, it gives me physical side effects that bug that hell outta me, i'll live with the other shit


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Anything is possible but having a seizure from coming off that small of a dose is very unlikely. Unless you already have a preexisting seizure disorder.

Having the lorazepam on hand is not a bad idea actually. If you start to feel really messed up you could take one of those. There fast acting so they should stop any danger from having a seizure.

Your probley just experiencing normal withdrawal symptoms. If you experience bad tremor's, hallucination's or delirium tell your doctor right away. Those are the symptom's that you have to watch out for. That and a seizure of course.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

It's just weird, cuz i'm still tech on the klonopin, but only .25 a day, so thats a reallllly small amount, so i'm hoping i'm still feeling the brunt of withdrawel and it won't be any worse when i officially go off of it. wat does of lorasepam is relatively the same as .25 of klonopin?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Milligram for milligram lorazepam is half as strong as klonopin. So 0.5mg's of lorazepam = 0.25mg's of klonopin.


----------

